# Upside Down swimming and sitting on the bottom upside down!



## Vicky (Oct 13, 2008)

My goldfish has started to to swim upside down and sit on the bottom, almost like it's dead but you can see its still breathing! Will it fix itself or should I put it out of its misery....

Thanks

Vicky


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Look up swim bladder disease, see if you think that could be the problem.
To treat for swim bladder, try feeding less and adding skinned peas to its diet.
Also, keeping water in an extra clean condition may help.


----------

